# Neutering Age?



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey all,

Newbie questions. I had a search and a read through some of the development threads about Neutering, and the best answer I could come up with from them to this point was Neutering is appropriate after full growth of the dog.

Right. What age or developmental stage is Full Growth in a male GSD?

What should I be looking for?

I have yet to get Bear, he is five weeks old now and I will be bringing him home November 12th.

I have two dogs, a large neutered male Lab cross who is eight, and a small spayed female Foxie cross who is 13. Both SPCA dogs, Fred abandoned as a pup, Vixen adopted from an elderly couple.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone here seems to say 18mos. is a good age. 
We have a rescued boy who is intact and we'll neuter him at around 1yr. old though. If he's still behaving and not acting like a love-struck nerd at that age, we may try to make it to 18mos.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Remember to not let him wander (which I doubt you will, but still, things have surprised me before) and keep him away from intact females during the time in which he becomes mature


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't neuter a male before 2 years old, maybe 3, but that's just me.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I wouldn't neuter a male before 2 years old, maybe 3, but that's just me.


Is that for developmental reasons? One of the opinions I had was not before two years old to allow for all the muscle and bone development. The chest finishes widening, and the bones finishes developing by that point.

Others say that is just for horses...

What are your reasons?


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

The next two questions should be what is the best dog food or barf and then should I train 100% positive, compulsion or mix it up. LOL

There is NO perfect time to neuter, each has benefits and disadvantages. I have owned and raised a dozen dogs, all German Shepherds from various lines. All have been neutered and the age varied from 5 months to 3 years and have found no difference.
The youngest neutered turned out to be the most masculine, looking, top end of the size standard with a rock solid temperament. No problems with any of the others though either.

"Real" experts (not just those like us that play expert on the net) with reliable studies and peer to peer reviews still can't agree on this subject so good luck........


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

MountainGSDs said:


> "Real" experts (not just those like us that play expert on the net) with reliable studies and peer to peer reviews still can't agree on this subject so good luck........


The problem is that there are no reliable, peer-reviewed veterinary studies on this subject. Even if vets knew for a fact that neutering in adulthood was best for the dog, many vets wouldn't advocate it because it's not best for the population.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never had my dogs neutered.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Even if vets knew for a fact that neutering in adulthood was best for the dog, many vets wouldn't advocate it because it's not best for the population.


I don't buy that, it's an anecdotal statement used to discredit veterinary advise.
Not all vets bow to peer pressure and I have to believe in my over 40+ years with the breed that more vets are straight forward then many would believe. 



Emoore said:


> The problem is that there are no reliable, peer-reviewed veterinary studies on this subject.


If that is the case then there is no answer to the op's question one way or the other.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You're right. And I feel the same, Mountain, one of our Dachshunds neutered as a puppy is like robodog, muscle bound and "manly" appearing. One we adopted as an adult and neutered then is slender and effeminate in his build.
I think people need to do what works for them without worrying about others advice-except your vet!
If you ask 100 people you'll get 100 answers.


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

I was reading about this on an online vet page. He says that it is more about the growth plates finishing growing at different ages for dif breeds. Neutering allows the bones to continue to grow and if they are neutered too young,it could cause bones to bend and create bent shape in the leg bones.ie the tibia might continue to grow if the dog is no longer producing the hormones to seal the end plates.I think he said that the thigh bone is the first to mature. His opinion was that it could be done earlier in a small breed dog,but for larger breeds,leave it until they were past puberty. My youngest,who is a gsdxhusky is 11 months now,so I shall wait until he is about 15-18 months.But if he was a small breed dog I would have him done around 8-9 months as they mature earlier.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> If you ask 100 people you'll get 100 answers.


Just so that can be repeated  

I talked to my vet about this exact subject and this is what she said: 
If we neuter early, before 2 years, he will get taller than if we don't - but he'll not be as "masculine". If we wait, it's the opposite. It all has to do with the growth plate. She did admit there is no absolute documentation or anything on this and there is no way of knowing if he would have been taller if we didn't, etc.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't neuter since I want to breed my mixed breed later. 
































Totally kidding.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kittilicious said:


> She did admit there is no absolute documentation or anything on this and there is no way of knowing if he would have been taller if we didn't, etc.


Exactly. For the one study always bandied about, I have found there's a rebuttal study and basically refutes much of the study that talks about sporting dogs and early neuter.
As for "masculine" vs. "feminine" appearance, I think there's some truth in it but not a hard and fast truth there. 
And...when you add in the benefits of doing neuter earlier than later, it makes sense to do it at around 8-12 mos. 
The older the dog, the harder it is on them as there's more tissue to cut around to do the surgery.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> if they are neutered too young,it could cause bones to bend and create bent shape in the leg bones


Of all the things I've read (and I've read quite a few) I've never seen this claim. Where can you find documentation of this?
We had a lovely GSD for 8yrs. (lost him to spine damage) we neutered him pre-puberty and he never had bowed legs. 
None of the dogs we've had altered that young (in our rescue) have had that problem.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I had London neutered at 6 months per my vets recommendation. But he advised me to spay Emma after her first heat cycle which was 10 months. Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what the others have said here. You are going to get tonnes of different answers. In my review of the scientific literature, I haven't seen a lot of evidence to support a need to wait longer than 6 months for any health reasons. I can tell you that I waited to 15 months to do Dax's neuter, and he is taller than any GSD I've seen, so can't tell you there is truth to them getting taller if neutered earlier. 

It really comes down to what you and your vet are comfortable with. An older dog will take a little while longer to recover from the surgery. But if you feel you want them to develop a little more you can wait. 

I think you also have to consider your lifestyle. Do you plan on going to off leash parks? Do you plan on boarding or using dog walkers? A lot of places require dogs to be neutered. Will you make sure to keep your dog away from intact females? (And that means NEVER leaving your dog unattended, even in a fenced yard. My prof told us a case of a dog chewing through cement to get to e female in heat). If your dog starts showing aggression or starts humping a lot, you may want to neuter earlier.

So basically, no one can tell you the best time to neuter. You need to consider your lifestyle and what works best for you.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

Some things to consider, but all in all it looks like the optimum tine recce is between 12-18 months.

I have just moved into the area this last year, and have not had time to meet the local vet. I am registered there, but have not Met the Vet.

Thanks again,

Matthew


----------

